# Server 2012 R2 Intel Wireless AC 7260



## shovenose (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi!

I'm doing a client build with the following specs:
-Xeon E3-1270v3 Processor
-ASUS P9D-V Motherboard
-32GB Kingston DDR3 1600 ECC Memory
-Seasonic 760W Platinum Power Supply
-EVGA GTX660 Graphics
-LiteOn DVDRW
-Fractal Design Define R4 Case/Noctua CPU Cooler
-1x 32GB SSD for Pagefile, 1x 256GB SSD for OS, 1x 512GB SSD for Virtualization, 1x 2TB WD RE4 HDD for Data.
-Creative Sound Blaster Z
-Windows Server 2012 R2 Standard
-2x HP zr2440w Monitors (one DP, one DVI)
-CM Storm QuickFire Stealth MX Blue, MS Comfort Mouse 3000

Everything is perfect and working except for the Intel Wireless AC 7260.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833106192

I installed from the included disk and even downloaded the newest software from the Intel website. I noticed that Server 2012R2 was not an option so I used Windows 8.1 driver.

I already enabled "Wireless LAN" as a feature/service in the role manager. This did not help.

I don't know if I'm doing something wrong or if Windows Server simply does not support WiFi, but I really need the WiFi to work. Hope somebody can help me, I would really appreciate it!


----------



## suraswami (Feb 21, 2014)

did u try the mentioned steps in this article?

http://www.niallbrady.com/2012/09/0...e-wireless-networking-in-windows-server-2012/


----------



## shovenose (Feb 21, 2014)

Yep, no luck. The device doesn't even show in device manager.


----------



## suraswami (Feb 21, 2014)

did u follow this too?

http://promotions.newegg.com/networking/13-5677/

I hate wireless anyway.

I would just go with this easy, cheap and reliable!

http://www.frys.com/product/7876699?site=sa:adpages page32_THU date:022014

*ON NETWORKS Powerline 500*

*or check this out*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...sNodeId=1&name=Double&Order=PRICE&Pagesize=20


----------



## shovenose (Feb 21, 2014)

Yep, I swapped the D+/D- thingy.

The client will be using Gigabit Ethernet for his internet. He simply wants the WiFi for future proofing. He'll be using the Bluetooth to connect to a special speaker since he is partially hearing impaired. The bluetooth is more important than the WiFi but we got the Intel chip so that it can do both.

And please don't get me started on the horribleness that is Powerline Ethernet LOL... But thanks for the suggestions regardless


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 21, 2014)

The service must be started on windows in order to resolve the issue above
Please access it by:

Start>Run>Type "services.msc" without the quotes>Look for "WlanSvc" or WLAN AutoConfig>Right click>Properties>Startup type section>Use the drop down to set to "Automatic">Click Ok to close window and apply the setting

Then you will need to right click on the service on the list>click "start". 

Please note: You may need to restart your computer after doing this if the service does not successfully start properly.

Thing is I had absolutely no problems getting my Amped ACA1 USB3 WLAN adapter to work on server 2012.


BTW Powerline is much slower then even wireless N. I get around 8Mbytes/sec on powerline but I get 12-14 on wireless N and 22Mbytes/sec on wireless .ac


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 21, 2014)

shovenose said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm doing a client build with the following specs:
> -Xeon E3-1270v3 Processor
> ...



this server build is very confusing to me...


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 21, 2014)

How is it weird? look at my specs and I run a server OS. 

I would like to do the same with the drives as he does. That's actually pretty cool.I want an SSD for my VMs as well.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 21, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> How is it weird? look at my specs and I run a server OS.
> 
> I would like to do the same with the drives as he does. That's actually pretty cool.I want an SSD for my VMs as well.



I have never seen a server with a gtx graphics card or a soundblaster card.

The 512 SSD for VM with 2x1 TB for data doesnt make sense. You can put the VM guests on the SSD but you will lose performance as soon as you add a data pool with the 2x1 TB discs/

If he is looking for better performing discs he should get 4x1 TB hybrid drives in raid 10 for a giant pool instead.

Also, a separate ssd for pagefile is counterproductive. He would get faster response with 1 big SSD and a logical partition for the pagefile...


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 21, 2014)

I got that. Not the sound card though. Done with those. I've moved on to amp/DACs. My system does double duty to cut energy costs.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 21, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> I got that. Not the sound card though. Done with those. I've moved on to amp/DACs. My system does double duty to cut energy costs.



you play games on your server? what happens if your game crashes and it crashes your server with it?


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes I do and most games run fine. Most games run fine on my system.


----------



## shovenose (Feb 21, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> The service must be started on windows in order to resolve the issue above
> Please access it by:
> 
> Start>Run>Type "services.msc" without the quotes>Look for "WlanSvc" or WLAN AutoConfig>Right click>Properties>Startup type section>Use the drop down to set to "Automatic">Click Ok to close window and apply the setting
> ...



Thanks! Unfortunately, it was already set to automatic. Have rebooted several times with no luck, either. Any more ideas?

And this is more of a workstation than a server.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 21, 2014)

Did you try installing the windows 7 drivers for its and shiggles?


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 22, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> Did you try installing the windows 7 drivers for its and shiggles?



could be a try, or test it in another pc running a normal Windows, if it doesn't work there, return it and get a replacement, if it's not the motherboard that doesn't like it ^^


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 22, 2014)

The card should be showing up in device manager regardless of anything else. Even without the services or even drivers installed it should show in device manager as at least a generic LAN controller or an unknown device.

Without that, nothing else will help. So start there. Try reseating the card and making sure it is definitely firmly in the slot.

I've had PCI-E x1 cards that even with the screw tightly holding it in place it was prone to slightly popping out of the slot and not being recognized by the system.


----------



## shovenose (Feb 24, 2014)

I tried reseating it multiple times. Bluetooth works under Linux so I know that works.
I convinced client to provide me a Windows 8 disc. We'll see what happens with the wireless. He hasn't provided it yet.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 24, 2014)

shovenose said:


> Bluetooth works under Linux so I know that works.



Yeah, but the Bluetooth is connected through USB, it doesn't use the PCI-E connector.  I'm still betting on the card not making a proper connection with the PCI-E slot, otherwise it would at least be showing up in device manager.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Feb 24, 2014)

Intel likes to rebrand products.  You might want to try checking if there is a similar product using the same wireless chipset that is compatible with the OS and forcing installation of that driver on your system.

I couldn't get a Windows Server 2012 R2 to recognize an integrated Intel 82579V Ethernet connection.  There were no Windows Server 2012 R2 drivers available for it.  I eventually got it working by realizing that Windows Server 2012 R2 had a driver for an Intel 82579LM, which is the same chip.  So I right clicked on the unknown device in device manager, chose to select my product manually from the Windows drivers, and forced install of that device driver.  It worked.

Maybe a similar resolution will work for you.


----------



## shovenose (Feb 24, 2014)

Customer provided Windows 8.1 Pro disc for me upon request.

Everything is working, Bluetooth included. However, WiFi still isn't :/

It does not even show up in Device Manager however I reseated the card with no luck.

Is there a utility I can run that will allow me to see what's plugged into the PCI (Express) slots?

The ASUS P9D-V motherboard has:
_PCI-E x1 (WiFi)_
PCI-E x16 (GTX660)
PCI-E x8 (Sound Blaster Z)
and a bunch of PCI slots that I'm obviously not using....  both the GTX660 and the Sound Blaster Z are operating normally.


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 24, 2014)

have u tried reseated the m-pcie wifi card?

because it's either Intel's adaptor board that's not working 110% or the wifi card has a problem.

bcs i doubt it's a mobo compatibility problem, it's more likely a Intel adapter board problem, RMA the whole thing or speak with Intel even i doubt they can do much other then replacing it.


----------



## arskatb (Mar 14, 2014)

Just quick question.
Why the hell you "build" server? 
Maybe it works at home but I have seen some retards buying "server" like that  for critical systems.
A disgrace to the profession.


----------

